# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Motherfvcking BUCCANEERS BABY

## Kibble

My boys are finally becoming a football team! I could not keep my passive reserve when I saw that game!!! I threw my drink at the wall and slapped my home boy because I was so excited! I fvcking LOVE Cadilliac Williams (NO HOMO)... because of is resieliency (sp?). I cannot wait until next year!! Drew Brees... how did you like those Bucs!! BOOM

----------


## CMonkey

Your team is coming on......my Vikes are sucking great big donkey balls.

----------


## stack_it

drew felt bad for the bucks and since Dallas tarnished there record and the playoff spot is gauranteed he threw Tampa a bone  :LOL:

----------


## Kibble

LOL that is bullshit. The Saints could not give a win to the Bucs. Imagine what that did to their reputation! The Saints just are falling apart.

----------


## stack_it

> LOL that is bullshit. The Saints could not give a win to the Bucs. Imagine what that did to their reputation! The Saints just are falling apart.


haha maybe they just parties a little too hard the night before. Hopefully they can pull themselves together and get the superbowp win.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Bucs are going to the bowl next year!!! Once we pick up that DT we are going to have the best defense again.......

----------


## fummins

> Bucs are going to the bowl next year!!! Once we pick up that DT we are going to have the best defense again.......


Not a chance in hell my friend.

----------

